# Just received txt meant forO.W.



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been managing to feel a bit better recently. Have accepted separation, been looking after myself. Beginning to feel more indifferent about my husband, and the fact that he cheated on me and has another woman. We have met been civil.
Today I received at xt which I know he sent by mistake but it was a shock to read. Just normal stuff really but I just did not want to see it, espcialy as I have been feeling happier, bit of a slap in the face.

'Love you loads. Just about to shower am on my own do you want to join me'

He was at work, so it would be a bit more exciting!

Nothing awful it could have been worse, but it was a shock! Why is life so crap at times!?


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

That is just part of the old reindeer coming out, or remembering some of the hurt/pain you have been through. Keep being patient and keep working on changing yourself. These "shocks" will continue to come but with time they will be less intense and last a lot less longer than before.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

reindeer said:


> I have been managing to feel a bit better recently. Have accepted separation, been looking after myself. Beginning to feel more indifferent about my husband, and the fact that he cheated on me and has another woman. We have met been civil.
> Today I received at xt which I know he sent by mistake but it was a shock to read. Just normal stuff really but I just did not want to see it, espcialy as I have been feeling happier, bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> 'Love you loads. Just about to shower am on my own do you want to join me'
> ...


WARNING: RUNS LIKE DOG ANSWER! :

Did you text him back with "Not really, seen what you have down there and it's too small!"

:rofl:


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

oh man. That is awful. What a cad for not being more careful.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

It should serve as a reminder of what an idiot he is.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

reindeer:

Please don't bother answering. It will do you no good. Delete and move on.

When my x left house I was tempted to snoop but you know what I didn't because I really do want to move on.

Happiness will come to you a lot quicker by shedding the past.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

brighterlight said:


> WARNING: RUNS LIKE DOG ANSWER! :
> 
> Did you text him back with "Not really, seen what you have down there and it's too small!"
> 
> :rofl:


What? Nobody thinks this is funny! At the very least it would have ruined his shower. Seeing a return text from you would have been like shutting off the hot water. Talk about shriveling up


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Rude and stupid.

I can't imagine the blow...but know you are strong


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

brighterlight said:


> What? Nobody thinks this is funny! At the very least it would have ruined his shower. Seeing a return text from you would have been like shutting off the hot water. Talk about shriveling up


I think it is absolutely hilarious!:lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

reindeer said:


> Love you loads. Just about to shower am on my own do you want to join me'


Omg--I would have written back: "Not really. Been there, done that, and don't need a repeat."

With a  smiley face at the end of course.

What a supreme d0uche!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> WARNING: RUNS LIKE DOG ANSWER! :
> 
> Did you text him back with "Not really, seen what you have down there and it's too small!"
> 
> :rofl:



Better yet, "I'm on my way, you big stud!!!!"

Followed up with, "Oh, I didn't realize it was you. No way!"


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

HurtinginTN said:


> Better yet, "I'm on my way, you big stud!!!!"
> 
> Followed up with, "Oh, I didn't realize it was you. No way!"


I would leave out the follow up. Just let him squirm.

:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha. I like TN's response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Riverside thanks for that, yes it will be like water off a ducks back soon.

Everyone else thanks for your supportive and humerous comments they have made me chuckle. Unfortunately I was not quick witted enough, and just txt do you know what you just did, to which he replied- yes sorry. Hind sight is a great thing!!!

I was supposed to meet him tonight just to sort a few things. I cancelled. I just could not put that brave face on, well actually I was angry, although I know it was a mistake. Wish I could just be cool about it all. Well another reason to think 'idiot'. 

I also phoned a couple of friends and am over the worst now. Guess you all know how I felt.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad you cancelled. Screw that guy.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

reindeer said:


> Guess you all know how I felt.


Yes, it's bad enough to suspect. Worse to know. I comfort myself with the fact she will just do the same thing to OM sooner or later (probably sooner). Just knowing OM has the same pain coming gives a twisted sense of something.


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

My ex told me he needed to fly over to visit the OW to end the affair. Just before he was boarding, he texted me how much he loved me & how he was going to get this done so that we could work on healing our marriage. 1 min later he sent her a text but it got sent to me. It said "T minus 2 hours, meet me in a short skirt, low-cut top, and no panties". Of course he did not tell her anything about calling it quits & the affair continued. It hurt terribly but I did not tell him of his stupid blunder for a while. I waited for an opportune time. He was speechless but of course glossed over it.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

52flower said:


> My ex told me he needed to fly over to visit the OW to end the affair. Just before he was boarding, he texted me how much he loved me & how he was going to get this done so that we could work on healing our marriage. 1 min later he sent her a text but it got sent to me. It said "T minus 2 hours, meet me in a short skirt, low-cut top, and no panties". Of course he did not tell her anything about calling it quits & the affair continued. It hurt terribly but I did not tell him of his stupid blunder for a while. I waited for an opportune time. He was speechless but of course glossed over it.


Wow. That is just unreal. It is amazing the lengths some people will go to to justify their actions. What a huge a$$. Good that this is your EX and not your husband anymore!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

52 that is just horrible. It plays with your mind and seems unreal.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

reminds me of the boss I had who wanted me fired but was too arrogant or cowardly to face me himself... a few months after getting canned I accidentally received an invite via email to a private party he was throwing. He then, not so promptly, had the gall to assume I may have thought it was for real and sent another email stating it was not for me and that I wasn't welcome to attend (no apology and no please or thank you, what a d!ck)


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lon-yes similarities indeed! 

'What a ****'- my thoughts exactly, for being caught, for lying and being caught again, and now mixing up his invites. What a ****!!!!


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

Omega & Reindeer, he did so many things that were manipulative and cruel. At the time I was distraught, alone, & stuck with a huge financial mess so I took a lot of emotional & mental cruelty. Although I handled his ego & temper to protect my financial predicament, I have regrets of the toll it took on me. I did not know of TAM then and if I did, I would have handled it differently & maybe prevented my self-esteem from hitting such a low. But learning from all of you now post divorce has helped me get a big jump on building it back up. Thanks for your feedback. I am starting to understand it was not me but a very selfish man who destroyed our marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Reindeer--did he ever message you back after realizing he goofed on who he sent it to???


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes immediately. I asked him if he knew what he just did , and he said yes sorry. A bit later I am sorry, but I need to get some things from the house. He did not mean to send ,but I don’ think he is capable of knowing the impact that can have on someone.
This has so upset me. I have been crying on and off all day, and I could not understand why. The txt could have been a lot more explicit. Love-yes, shower-yes, but we are all adults. Nothing I would not expect, and I knew he was in relationship.
I think that the problem for me is this. He talks to me in a very formal way now when we meet, to keep the boundaries in place which is good. I don’t like it but I know where I stand.
If you ask someone join you in the shower, and tell them you love them, there are only so many words you can use. A txt has no tone, or voice, you just interpret it yourself. So I received a txt which I knew was not for me, but it was exactly how he would have txted me. It has really hit me for 6.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> WARNING: RUNS LIKE DOG ANSWER! :
> 
> Did you text him back with "Not really, seen what you have down there and it's too small!"
> 
> :rofl:


:rofl::smthumbup::lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear it set you back, dear. He's a tool. You deserve much better. Hopefully the shower water scalded him and burned his penis.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes jelly :lol:


----------

